# Autotek Mxi



## balljoint (Oct 8, 2014)

Any one has the manual for these amps?

This is the mean machine with the built in crossover that followed the original model 44,66,99 etc.


----------



## balljoint (Oct 8, 2014)

Anything guys? I really need to know the oem crossover frequencies and if I can fab up my own modules to change out the plug in ones


----------

